

Show HN: Callroulette, a chatroulette-like service for phones - shaddi
http://tier.cs.berkeley.edu/callroulette/

======
emilepetrone
Anyone else calling? I'm currently listening to elevator music

~~~
shaddi
We need to get a dozen or so simultaneous users for it to work nicely. Please
be patient! I'm seeing several users calling in right now.

Edit: we've made some changes to greatly increase the likelihood of matching
with someone!

